# What CNC machine is this?



## strantor (Feb 22, 2017)

I know that most of the companies selling these asian mills (ex: the RF45 available from Bolton, Grizzly, Jet, P.Matthews, and a dozen others) are all coming from the same place, just with different colors and different bells/whistles per the vendor. 

But this Bolton CNC seems to be an anomaly. I don't know what the model number is, and I can't find it sold by anyone else. Bolton no longer sells it and took it off their website. I wonder why. Is/was it a piece of crap? Is that why nobody else sells it?

Does anybody know anything about this machine (specifically, where I can find reviews) or similar machine from another company?


----------



## TrinidadBill (May 16, 2017)

BoltonTool.com


----------



## brino (May 16, 2017)

specifically, is it this one?:

http://boltontool.com/Lathes/cnc-machine/4-axis-cnc-milling-machine

the picture looks identical.

That page shows specs, offers a manual download and shows a price of $6,794.10 with $300 US shipping.

-brino


----------



## strantor (May 16, 2017)

brino said:


> specifically, is it this one?:
> 
> http://boltontool.com/Lathes/cnc-machine/4-axis-cnc-milling-machine
> 
> ...


Okay, that mill was* not* on the Bolton website before (when I posted this question). I have a bolton tools office here in Houston and for the longest time I was considering buying from them so as to avoid paying shipping. I was very familiar with their website. I went to their shop to look at their ZX45 mill and told the lady I was planning to convert it to CNC. She says "we have a little CNC over here in the corner; it's a returned item we could sell at a discount." I went and looked at it, and it was the model I posted. I asked why it wasn't on their website and she said they used to sell it, but had too many problems, mostly with shipping; they arrived broken too often, so they discontinued. I see they're selling them again. maybe they ironed out the issue.

I ended up buying a CNC mill so I'm no longer pursuing this, but I'd still be curious if any of the other asian machine retailers are selling these, and if they're worth a darn.


----------



## brino (May 16, 2017)

strantor said:


> Okay, that mill was* not* on the Bolton website before (when I posted this question).



No harm done, it gave me another excuse to go surfing a tool site.
Besides I did not find it directly......why is their cnc mill under the lathe link?

-brino


----------



## TrinidadBill (May 16, 2017)

There is one for sale locally, which is how I found this original post.  I was searching for "what the heck is a Bolton mill?"  The price, which seems to be a common trait for a Bolton, is very reasonable.


----------

